# install amp and sub in 2015 f15 bmw x5



## Chris.loung (Nov 21, 2016)

I have searched the forum and internet with no luck. I used to install stereos right out of high school about 15 years ago so I do have a general knowledge with how to install systems in cars. The problem is that I am a bit out of the loop now and just want to get some bass in my wife's x5. I am thinking that I need to tap into the factory amp for the signal but need help with tapping the right wires. My plan of action is to tap into rear signal wires so that I can have somewhat of a control over sub volume by adjusting fade. Is there a better way to do this and does anyone know where I can find wire colors? 

FYI, I have the base radio option. No hk or B&O


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

nvm.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Look for a gentleman named Technic here in this forum or in the bmw forums and order his cable/set!
Should be tapped from the underseat speakers circuit found in the back corner and using the Technic cable. Then use the bass control item in the menu to make it quieter/louder.


----------

